# Where's my serial number?



## Joeythejoe (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey all,

I have an older craftsman ras and I'm trying to find the s/n for the recall site. I'm done with this saw and want to put the recall money towards a mitre saw. I found the plate with the model number and there's a mfg number but I'm not sure if that's the s/n. It has the same mfg number on the motor too. I can't imagine my s/n is only three digits. I've been all over the saw except I haven't pulled the table yet. Does anyone know where the s/n is located? I've attached pics of the two plates I found. 

TIA,
Joe


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

It is 113.29440


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Look again!*



subroc said:


> It is 113.29440


The plate clearly states that is the Model Number.
The MFG No. is just below it: 470

 

Disregard any numbers on the motor, they do not matter as it was made separately.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

When I visited the recall site in the past, they wanted the model #. I just checked and it appears that is what they still want.

link


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 30, 2014)

I thought these recalls were stopped. 

Follow me on Instagram:
"@amanteafinewoodworks"


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Correct!*



subroc said:


> When I visited the recall site in the past, they wanted the model #. I just checked and it appears that is what they still want. link


The OP was asking about the serial number which is not needed in most cases. When I spoke to them on the phone they also asked for a serial number IF I recall. Here's the wording on the link:

*IS YOUR RADIAL ARM SAW INCLUDED?
1. Check the saw - Is your radial arm saw a Craftsman®? 

2. If so, check your model number. 

3. Click here to enter your model number and order your box. *


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm going to guess it's the 470.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjdux (Feb 3, 2017)

From my experience with craftsman power tools the serial numbers often have a decimal point ( . ) so abovd number is likely correct.

My 2 cents. Don't buy a craftsman miter saw. I don't love mine. It works and has held up for plenty of cuts but i dont feel it's perfectly square and ive tried adjusting the fence with no luck. In fact i feel the fence is a about around 1 or .5 degrees bent from one side to the other. Probably didnt help that it was on sale. Dewalt amd bosch seem to .ake great miters though.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

The 113. ....# is the model #

I did as you did. Send in motor for $100. (Actually 12+ times)

The big difference in what I did, was that I bought a much better ras. Mine is a Dewalt 7790, 12" saw. A world better than the CM.

For the price of a decent ms, you can buy a good old Dewalt, or Delta ras, that do a lot more than a ms, or scms.

The difference in a CM (even the better older ones) and my Dewalt (and older Delta's) is *huge*

I kept my old saw, until I made a table for my new one.
You can always turn in the CM ras later for the $100.


----------

